# East harbor



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Any one been to east harbor lately ? Never been out there before but planning on going tomarrow morning. Wondering how the fishing has been., Ice condition, or any tips where to go out at, ect. Thanks in advanced guys


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was up a couple weeks ago, there were about a zillion folks fishing around the campground. You can't miss em.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Heading there tomorrow... Hoping the edges have held up.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Capt. Crude said:


> Heading there tomorrow... Hoping the edges have held up.


Wondering the same . Bout an hour drive for me so just checking before i go


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Fished 130 to 5pm today from kayak launch area.coming in from that way is fine. Water was pretty cloudy. 3 gills and a bass, heard pretty much similar reports from 3 others today.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks guys. Went off kayak ramp today for few hours this morning. Got some nice keepers and threw a few back as well. Slick as hell cracking everywhere. But at least 8 inches of ice where we were


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone been up here lately ? Any reports or ice condition ? Might head up that way tomorrow afternoon. Thanks in advance


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

All I have heard is stay away from the actual boat ramp.. use the kayak launch area.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Capt. Crude said:


> All I have heard is stay away from the actual boat ramp.. use the kayak launch area.


I always go out the kayak ramp. Thata the only way i know lol. Thank you for the info ! I appritciate it


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

8-9 inches of ice yesterday afternoon. The bite was pretty fast from 3pm until dark. I was able to sight fish yesterday pretty well. Go off the kayak launch. I heard someone broke thru somewhere along the pavilion area near the shore w. some type of sled


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

fisher person said:


> 8-9 inches of ice yesterday afternoon. The bite was pretty fast from 3pm until dark. I was able to sight fish yesterday pretty well. Go off the kayak launch. I heard someone broke thru somewhere along the pavilion area near the shore w. some type of sled


Cool been waiting for the water to clear up some more so you can see down there. Good news. Probably be out around 1 or 2 today if i can make it. Thanks for the report !!


----------



## swedish nipple (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone headed out today?
Wondering how the access is and ice condition.....
Dont need cords just wanna know if we can get on in the morning.
We will have boards and safety equip.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

swedish nipple said:


> Anyone headed out today?
> Wondering how the access is and ice condition.....
> Dont need cords just wanna know if we can get on in the morning.
> We will have boards and safety equip.
> Thanks in advance


Was up there for few house last night ice was fine just getting real slushy and slick. Went in off kayak ramp


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Fished this afternoon for a couple hours with the kids. Nothing less than 8" in the 2 places we set up bite was slow for us but the clarity was ok. Walked off the kayak launch.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

thistubesforu said:


> Fished this afternoon for a couple hours with the kids. Nothing less than 8" in the 2 places we set up bite was slow for us but the clarity was ok. Walked off the kayak launch.


Was that you with the 2 boys ? I was out in front of the boat ramp . Got a kick out of watching them boys play on my walk back in .


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea they love fishing but if the bite is slow they'd rather just get outside the shanty and slide around and screw off. Sometimes I think that's the only reason they want come. Either way they had fun I just feel bad sometimes because I think it may make some fisherman upset. Spent some time trying to explain to them that sound carries a long ways on the ice!! They didn't seem to care ha.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thinking about heading out tomorrow to give her a try. Anyone else going?


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

Scum_Frog said:


> Thinking about heading out tomorrow to give her a try. Anyone else going?


I'll be there at 7am


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

thistubesforu said:


> Yea they love fishing but if the bite is slow they'd rather just get outside the shanty and slide around and screw off. Sometimes I think that's the only reason they want come. Either way they had fun I just feel bad sometimes because I think it may make some fisherman upset. Spent some time trying to explain to them that sound carries a long ways on the ice!! They didn't seem to care ha.


That's all part of being a kid. And trust me I know how ya feel . Got an 8 and 5 year old that love catching lol . But if it's slow .


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

I was wondering how the ice was up there. Ledge Lake was very thin around the edges. Edgewater looked sketchy, but did find some open water at the end of one of the breakwalls. Saw one steelhead landed just around the corner from me. hard to deal with all the thin ice sheets floating around there.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

Sounds like 7-8" . Get on at the kayak ramp. Keep an eye out for old holes an


----------

